# Use of physical status modifiers



## elisaarb (Aug 4, 2010)

This may seem like a inane ridiculous question but i need support on this one....the head coder in my office seems to think that you can attach the same physical modifier to both the anesthesiologist and the crna codes on the same claim  ie:
Oo840 qkp4
00840 qxp4
now according to what i have learned the p4 modifier should only be attached to the one not both  (most likely the anesthesiologists code for reimbursement)

 - please reply    thanks!!!!


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Aug 6, 2010)

if your billing for dr/crna ALL modifers are appended. it depends on the insurance company as well, but if your system is setup (at the ins level) then yes QKP4/QXP4 would appear on the claim. Some companies do not recogonize the physical status for reimbursement. 

hope this helps


----------

